# Mutant Fest



## jade (Jun 9, 2008)

anyone going?? this years location is going to be held in central oregon, i'm in Norcal right now, working my way there.


----------



## Poking Victim (Jun 17, 2008)

leave a plastic water bottle in the woods for me
thnx


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 18, 2008)

where is prineville? and when is mutant fest?


----------



## macks (Jun 19, 2008)

aka prineville is a great example of a podunk backwoods oregon town.. haha. i'd love to go to this just to see the locals interact with the kids going..


----------



## Ravie (Jul 18, 2008)

so... when exactly is it? or did i miss it already?


----------

